# Buying illegal piranha's



## eddy33 (Nov 13, 2005)

Ok I bought a 60G tank and all the stuff, I go to two differant aquarium stores and the second one told me there illegal in Florida! So iam like wtf? So where can I purchase baby piranha's online? I hate to buy a 60g tank for nofing


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


----------



## eddy33 (Nov 13, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


Yea erm I didnt buy the tank I just sorda thought it whould draw in more replays


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Sponser dont ship to illegal states.

Check your black market down there.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

eddy33 said:


> didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


Yea erm I didnt buy the tank I just sorda thought it whould draw in more replays
[/quote]

ohh ok....

check creeks might be p's there


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


Yea erm I didnt buy the tank I just sorda thought it whould draw in more replays
[/quote]

ohh ok....

check creeks might be p's there

[/quote]

You can check the classifieds on here and on Water Wolves. I'm sure you will come up with something.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If you live in south florida... Just do some fishing in the canals. Your bound to catch several reds. Lake oachachobee(sp) is stocked pretty nice with piranhas!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Oscar5001 said:


> didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


Yea erm I didnt buy the tank I just sorda thought it whould draw in more replays
[/quote]

ohh ok....

check creeks might be p's there

[/quote]

You can check the classifieds on here and on Water Wolves. I'm sure you will come up with something.
[/quote]
I dont really see a whole lot in Folrida on here, but you never know.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Things, like p's, are illegal for a reason...

You must learn to crawl before you can walk; and walk before you can run, young grasshopper!


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

all chineese pet stores have "pacus"







(if u know what i mean)
look for the ones that look kinda crappy and little and hard to find. Ull be sure to ifnd them there.


----------



## Steve7 (Jun 20, 2005)

they ship baby reds in as silver dollars. thats what i was told by he manager at super pet


----------



## sneepizzle (Oct 21, 2005)

i was told that aquascape ships piranhas to massachusetts, but its illegal here


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

sneepizzle said:


> i was told that aquascape ships piranhas to massachusetts, but its illegal here


You were told incorrect. The sponsors here dont ship to illegal states.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> sneepizzle Posted Today, 12:46 PM
> i was told that aquascape ships piranhas to massachusetts, but its illegal here


Any shipper that sends piranhas into a illegal state risks losing their business license and not just that but could also be in violation of the Lacy Act which carry stiff fines. Too bad you wasted your money on an aquarium when you could have easily checked State laws on prohibited species. Afterall, Florida has been in the news quite a bit over that type of stuff. Surprised that you know nothing about that. In the future, suggest you call or write your local DNR for what is legal or illegal to have in your state.


----------



## Oscar5001 (Sep 22, 2005)

sneepizzle said:


> i was told that aquascape ships piranhas to massachusetts, but its illegal here


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

eddy33 said:


> Ok I bought a 60G tank and all the stuff, I go to two differant aquarium stores and the second one told me there illegal in Florida! So iam like wtf? So where can I purchase baby piranha's online? I hate to buy a 60g tank for nofing


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh were you just gonna fill the tank....turn it on and throw in some defenless baby reds ? No cycling the tank at all ? Please learn before you buy piranhas as they arent just novelties or cold blooded killers. They are living creatures that deserve excellent living conditions !









Cathy


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

sneepizzle said:


> i was told that aquascape ships piranhas to massachusetts, but its illegal here


that was a mistake and was corrected.. i dont see why u post that in every thread dealing with an illegal state. i 4got that mass was an illegal state and i edited my post and pedro even corrected my mistake and clarified to all taht aquascape does not ship to illegal states . sorry for the confusion


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

you could do some amazing things with non piranhas in that

tank


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Your best bet is to just look around at local stores.


----------



## teamevil (May 18, 2005)

its only illegal if you get cought


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

sneepizzle said:


> i was told that aquascape ships piranhas to massachusetts, but its illegal here


Pedro will not ship to illegal states.


----------



## LGHT (Nov 9, 2005)

5 post and a member for 3 days and this guy is REALLY anxious to have someone tell him where to buy illegal good from? i haven't been here that long, but smells like old carp to me.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> If you live in south florida... Just do some fishing in the canals. Your bound to catch several reds. Lake oachachobee(sp) is stocked pretty nice with piranhas!


It is Okeechobee and there are no piranhas in the lake


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

armac said:


> If you live in south florida... Just do some fishing in the canals. Your bound to catch several reds. Lake oachachobee(sp) is stocked pretty nice with piranhas!


It is Okeechobee and there are no piranhas in the lake








[/quote]
I bet he caught some Pacus.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

piranhamama said:


> Ok I bought a 60G tank and all the stuff, I go to two differant aquarium stores and the second one told me there illegal in Florida! So iam like wtf? So where can I purchase baby piranha's online? I hate to buy a 60g tank for nofing


Uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh were you just gonna fill the tank....turn it on and throw in some defenless baby reds ? No cycling the tank at all ? Please learn before you buy piranhas as they arent just novelties or cold blooded killers. They are living creatures that deserve excellent living conditions !









Cathy
[/quote]
no where did he say he was just going to throw them in. He knows about cycling and all the basics, me and feeder_phish helpe him on lice chat, gave him links to the information section and told him everything he needed to know.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2005)

Feeder_Phish said:


> didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


its, "Rocker and I"


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

piranhadaddy said:


> didnt me and rocker tell you that they were illegal?????


its, "Rocker and I"
[/quote]
not "its" it's


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)




----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

there are black rhoms and snakeheads and other cool things that swim freely in the canals in Florida. I'd do some serious fishing if I were you!


----------



## piranhamama (Jul 6, 2005)

DAM ! I am going on a fishing trip to florida then. Maybe come home with a monster rhom.

Cathy


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i heard of rhoms breeding in FL then they poisoned the lake


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

B. Rodgers said:


> there are black rhoms and snakeheads and other cool things that swim freely in the canals in Florida. I'd do some serious fishing if I were you!


There are many breeding exotics in Florida, I lived near the Everglades for 30 years, but there are no breeding piranhas in the canals down there


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

ive personally caught reds in the canals of south florida. Marine biology teacher who went to okachobee and caught reds there as well.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

get pacus then







( big dum with no teeth piranhas)


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

eff reds i wanna catch a HUGE rhom haha oh wait.. i have one coming friday







but yeah id love to catch sum p's


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

33truballa33 said:


> eff reds i wanna catch a HUGE rhom haha oh wait.. i have one coming friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now ur rubbing it in


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

rocker said:


> eff reds i wanna catch a HUGE rhom haha oh wait.. i have one coming friday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now ur rubbing it in

:laugh:
[/quote]


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Ex0dus said:


> ive personally caught reds in the canals of south florida. Marine biology teacher who went to okachobee and caught reds there as well.


Any pictures of those wild caught reds?


----------



## seven11junkey (Sep 9, 2005)

Ex0dus said:


> If you live in south florida... Just do some fishing in the canals. Your bound to catch several reds. Lake oachachobee(sp) is stocked pretty nice with piranhas!


not true i live in florida and the fish and games is very stick down here there are no p's in lake oachachobee they even sealed off part of a river leading there and killed every fish in it if p's got in that lake every animal would die.
if u want p's in south florida ask people who hang around family owned pet stores.

where in florida do u live i know a guy who can get them


----------

